# Everglades Sun Jul 1



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn, son ... that's a good day's work! What top water were you using? I've been doing well walking the dog with an Ima Skimmer and working a LuckyCraft GSplash popper. If I was fishing the Everglades I would be running frogs as well.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

My apologies for the late response, I am in Africa and this is my first opportunity to get online, but not sure for how long.

I used a Storm Chug-Bug, the same one all day. They just kept coming after it. I had a rod ready with a frog and some swim bait but they just kept hitting the top water. The lily pads were without doubt my number one challenge but I managed to keep my composure and remained cool about it.. Admittedly top water, regardless of fresh or salt water, is my choice for fishing. I love to watch a fish crash the surface to grab my bait.
s/f


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice bass and lots of them!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

It was one of those days were everything was right. I was amazed but wished I had someone there with me to take the pics as well as share in the catch. Hoping to relive that day again when I get back.
s/f


----------

